# Upcoming tournament, Durham Archers Oshawa, June 22/14



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Fighting an injury but still hope to make it.


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Never been. But will be there this year for sure.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've heard you guys throw a great tournament. I'll certainly try.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Top notch folks ! Bobby and his crew won't disappoint.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

I think I can make it to the 3D match there is nothing on my schedule.

This will be my very first 3D so I'll do my part on researching the OAA rules.

Some questions thou:

1 - What is the cost for this event so I have enough on me?

2 - How many arrows should I have on me... I've read 9 arrows but have a dozen on hand?

3 - Retrieving lost arrows... allowed but after the tournament is completed by everyone?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

To register for the event it will be around the $20 for an adult
You can carry as many arrows as you would like or can carry
If you miss a target you can take a quick look and if not found you can look after the event is finished. There is also the chance that another shooter will find it and bring it in and put in lost arrow bin.
Further you may need some extra cash for lunch and to buy raffle tickets if you wish.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Registration fees for Durham Archers June 22nd Tourament are:

Juniors (17 and younger) $10.00
Adults $20.00
Family $30.00


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr. RoC said:


> I think I can make it to the 3D match there is nothing on my schedule.
> 
> This will be my very first 3D so I'll do my part on researching the OAA rules.
> 
> ...


 Great to see new shooters getting in to 3D. Looking forward to seeing you at the shoot.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

peregrine82 said:


> Great to see new shooters getting in to 3D. Looking forward to seeing you at the shoot.


I was thinking of making the trip solo, I have only been at 2 shoots a couple years apart (the 1st York County Triathlon, and last weeks Floyd Armstrong Charity shoot). It would be almost weird for me to be out without my shooting buddy/father-in-law. However I may just have to suck it up.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone.

Looking for to this tournament.

Cheers


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

cory jr lots of people to shoot with and you meet a whole bunch of new friends ...well some say they are your friend...lol lol lol


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> cory jr lots of people to shoot with and you meet a whole bunch of new friends ...well some say they are your friend...lol lol lol


Oh yeah, %98 of the people I have shot with are the friendliest people I have ever met, heck I was only able to shoot last week based on the kindness of strangers as I had dropped my release out of my pack at home, 2 hours away.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Planning on doing this one, haven't been to this course for quite some time.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

hope to see a good turn out


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well folks, just a week away until the shoot at Durham. Amazing work party turned out today and I think all that attend will be impressed by the course and grounds. Because of all the road closures due to

Hwy 407 construction it would be wise to just use Simcoe St. and access the club via Columbus Rd. at the South end or Howden Rd. at the North. Both run east from Simcoe. Entrances to the club will be 

well marked. Remember all entrants regardless of age will be eligible for draws on the bows. We have 4 to give away.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the update.

Looking forward to my first 3D tournament.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

way to go Bear ...good on ya..we will be there have your door prize as well


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Looking forward to this one. Just my second 3D shoot. Should be a blast.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

cant wait, will be my first shoot of the year!!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Still on the injury list so may not make it


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Jon, 3rd leg of the triple crown is at Durham August 24th. Hope you are healed for that tournament.


----------



## whitetailseeker (Mar 11, 2013)

With this being my first shoot ever and not very familiar with the different classifications,what would be the best classification for me too enter in? 

Whitetailsseker


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

whitetailseeker said:


> With this being my first shoot ever and not very familiar with the different classifications,what would be the best classification for me too enter in?
> 
> Whitetailsseker


You need to go to OAA website and down load the rules. 

If you're shooting a compound bow with just the basic stuff then you'll be in bow hunter class. but there are other classes depending on your age and or equipment. because of my adjustable single pin I shoot bowhunter open.


----------



## Genieboy (Oct 29, 2013)

Looking forward to the shoot on Sunday! Great course, great people!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There will be someone there that will be able to help you out with what class your equipment falls into. Just ask



whitetailseeker said:


> With this being my first shoot ever and not very familiar with the different classifications,what would be the best classification for me too enter in?
> 
> Whitetailsseker


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

F/F 3Der said:


> There will be someone there that will be able to help you out with what class your equipment falls into. Just ask



Good advice, our more than friendly and helpful registration staff will provide all the information you require. If you are new to this game just come with the idea of meeting some great new people

and having a very enjoyable day. Thanks for flying Durham Air.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

whitetaileseeker best thing is go to oaa classifications and pick according to your equipement.. configuration ...hunter is a good starter class as not to far ...and still a hunter situation ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

whitetaileseeker best thing is go to oaa classifications and pick according to your equipement.. configuration ...hunter is a good starter class as not to far ...and still a hunter situation ...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

what class am i?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

hotwheels said:


> what class am i?


You are "top class" Brian!:wink:
Or "High Class"...in borrowed shoes.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> You are "top class" Brian!:wink:
> Or "High Class"...in borrowed shoes.


Can I borough urs 


Looking forward to the shoot bobby always fun at Durham

Tink


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

hotwheels said:


> what class am i?


Obviously you are in a class of your own! Whether or not that's a good thing:zip:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

You are just "special" Tink, bring your A game. Looking forward to seeing everyone on Sunday.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Getting my rig together for this shoot but I have come to a class/equipment question.

I tried finding the answer in the OAA regs yet couldn't find a definitive answer. 

I have a Martin exile 65# with less then 12" of stabilizer (including a front mount string stop), sure-loc supreme sight and a single pin scope with the option of magnification.

What class would I be?


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

*11.19.3 Shooting Classes Defined*
See Rule 11.7.1 for Indoor and Outdoor stakes for each class.
See Rule 11.11.2 for additional requirements on equipment for the classes
defined below.
*11.19.4 Masters 60* - M60 (m/f) or M60 (m) & M60 (f) (optional
class)
Any type of equipment or style, subject to any restrictions above, may be
used.
*11.19.5 Masters 50* - M50 (m/f) or M50 (m) & M50 (f) (optional
class)
Any type of equipment or style, subject to any restrictions above, may be used.
*11.19.6 Masters 50 Traditional* - M50TR (m/f) or M50TR (m) &
M50TR (f) (optional class)
Any type of traditional Recurve or longbow may be used.
The bow may be shot with a glove, finger tab or bare fingers.
Sights are not allowed.
Stabilizers are not allowed.
While shooting, the archer will touch the arrow with the index finger
against the nock.
The archer will use a single anchor point - string walking and face
walking are not allowed.
The arrow must be shot from the shelf or hand with no elevated rest.
Only a piece of leather or similar material 1/8 inch thick or less is
allowed on the arrow shelf.
*11.19.7 Compound Unaided* – CU (m/f) or CU (m) & CU (f)
A compound bow with no sighting device must be used.
A rest and plunger are all that may reside within the sight window.
There will be no markings on the bow or bowstring that could be
construed as sighting marks.
Archers must shoot with a glove, finger tab or bare fingers.
*11.19.8 Bowhunter Fingers* – BHF (m/f) or BHF (m) & BHF (f)
A compound, Recurve or longbow may be used.
The bow must be shot with a glove, finger tab or bare fingers.
A non-electronic sight which may be moveable is allowed
The sight may be fixed pin, cross hair or scope style with or without a
lens, which may be magnifying.
Circle style pins are allowed if the circles are of one size.
*11.19.9 Bowhunter Release* – BHR (m/f) or BHR (m) & BHR (f)
A compound, recurve or long bow may be used.
The bow must be shot with some type of release aid.
If a sight is used, it will have fixed pins.
Cross hair style pins are allowable as fixed pin sights.
Circle style pins are allowed if the circles are of one size.
Sights may not be adjusted while on the range during a tournament.
*11.19.10 Bowhunter Open* – BHO (m/f) or BHO (m) & BHO (f)
A compound, recurve or longbow may be used.
Any type of release aid, glove, finger tab or bare fingers may be used.
A moveable sight of any kind may be used.
*11.19.11 Recurve Un-Aided* – RU (m/f) or RU (m) & RU (f)
A recurve or longbow may be used. Shoot-through risers are not allowed.
The bow must be shot with a glove, finger tab or bare fingers.
No sighting device or markings or protrusions are allowed and there must
be no markings on the bow or on the bowstring that could be of use in
aiming. Multi-coloured risers and trademarks on the inside of the limbs are
allowed.
An arrow rest, which can be adjustable, a moveable pressure button,
pressure point or arrow plate may all be used on the bow provided they are
not electric or electronic and do not offer any additional aid in aiming. The
pressure point may not be placed any further back than 2cm (inside) from
the throat of the handle (pivot point of the bow).
No draw check device is allowed.
The maximum diameter of arrow shafts will not exceed 9.3mm: the points
(heads) for these arrows may have a maximum diameter of 9.4mm. All
arrows of every athlete must be marked with the athlete‟s name or initials
on the shaft. All arrows used at any end will carry the same pattern and
colour(s) of fletching, nocks and cresting, if any.
Arrows shall be identical in length, weight and colour, except for normal
wear.
No stabilizers are allowed and the unbraced bow complete with permitted
accessories must be capable of passing through a hole or ring with a
12.2cm inside diameter +/- 0.5mm. Torque flight compensators fitted as
part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not also have
stabilizers. Weight(s) may be added to the lower part of the riser. All
weights, regardless of shape, must mount directly to the riser without rids,
extensions, angular mounting connections or shock-absorbing devices.
Face and string walking is permitted.
The string may be multi-coloured and may have a centre serving and a
single nocking point. If two nock locators are used for the nocking point,
the distance between them should be just enough to hold the arrow nock.
String servings must not end within the athlete‟s vision at full draw. No lip
or nose marks are permitted on the string.
Finger protection in the form of finger stalls or tips, gloves, or shooting
tab or tape (plaster) to draw, hold back and release the string is permitted.
A separator between the fingers to prevent pinching the arrow is
permitted.
An ordinary glove, mitten or similar item may be worn on the bow hand
but must not be attached to the grip. The finger protection must not
incorporate any device to hold, draw and release the string. An anchor
plate or similar device attached to the finger protection (tab) for the
purpose of anchoring is not permitted.
*11.19.12 Hunter* – HUN (m/f) or HUN (m) & HUN (f)
A compound, recurve, or longbow may be used.
The bow may be shot with a release aid, a finger tab, a glove or bare
fingers.
If a sight is used,
o a crosshair style sight will have no more than four crosshair points,
o a fixed pin sight will have no more than (4) pins,
o a circle pin sight must have all circles of the same size,
o it must not have a lens whether magnifying or not.
o It may not be electronic. Arrows must have screw-in style points.
Only one (1) single stabilizer being less than twelve (12) inches in length
from the nearest point of attachment is allowed.
Secondary vibration dampers that extend less than two (2) inches, from
point of attachment are allowed. These vibration dampeners are not
counter weights, and weight may not be added to them.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Cory J~ said:


> Getting my rig together for this shoot but I have come to a class/equipment question.
> 
> I tried finding the answer in the OAA regs yet couldn't find a definitive answer.
> 
> ...


 I believe you would be open or if you wanted to participate in bowhunter release you would not be able to adjust your single pin once you are on the range.


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

OAA also has a K50 class for those that wish to use a rangefinder and shoot known distance.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

That is up to the individual club if they wish to allow that class or not. 
If it was a sanctioned shoot then it would apply. 



ronperreault said:


> OAA also has a K50 class for those that wish to use a rangefinder and shoot known distance.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

We will run a K50, just be advised you will need to provide your own range finder as we will not be providing yardage cards. We will do our best to put out the K50 guys and gals together.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

This is great news. I'll make sure I pack my range finder.
Cheers


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

peregrine82 said:


> We will run a K50, just be advised you will need to provide your own range finder as we will not be providing yardage cards. We will do our best to put out the K50 guys and gals together.


It alright for someone shooting K50 to shoot in the same group with shooters shooting other classes?(as long as the K50 keeps his ranges to himself, obviously) I'm asking because a buddy of mine would like to join my group and prefers to use a range finder and not lose arrows. :wink:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

roughneck1 said:


> It alright for someone shooting K50 to shoot in the same group with shooters shooting other classes?(as long as the K50 keeps his ranges to himself, obviously) I'm asking because a buddy of mine would like to join my group and prefers to use a range finder and not lose arrows. :wink:


 Yes, this is possible. We don't have the numbers here to fully separate the K50 shooters. It is an honour system so it is up to the individual groups to police themselves.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Spectacular. Known distance is the future, kudos for providing the class option.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

just curious and not trying to stir the pot,but why is k50 the future? if you want to shoot known yardage why dont you shoot field?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Topper1018 said:


> Spectacular. Known distance is the future, kudos for providing the class option.


It's not the future, it's a trend. It's not 3D and needs to be called something else like FANCY 3D so people don't confuse the greatness of unmarked 3D with a completely different game. 

FANCY 3D may attract some for a while but it is a completely different game! a round is managed by an archer with completely different approach. 

Durham puts on a great shoot so I expect to see all of the FANCY supporters out this weekend ! 
Sorry had to Topper


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Bow bandit said:


> It's not the future, it's a trend. It's not 3D and needs to be called something else like FANCY 3D so people don't confuse the greatness of unmarked 3D with a completely different game.
> 
> FANCY 3D may attract some for a while but it is a completely different game! a round is managed by an archer with completely different approach.
> 
> ...


Topper is right! 3D is hunting practice...most hunters use !rangefinder.
Sound like some people like to have yardage as a excuse. I am a hunter and take my rangefinder hunting. I will be shooting this weekend with my rangefinder and hunting bow 
Thanks Durham for having all the oaa classes


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

3D when it originally came about was practice for hunting as vital locations were more realistic as were the target sets/locations . Unknown yardage is a two part game where guessing or better put estimating the yardage and then making the shot. In the known game the archer only has to make the shot. Two different forms of the sport and skill levels.
In todays world 3D is competition and if you were to shoot animals where they put the vitals on todays 3D animals there will be wounded game running around ( I realize some vitals are pretty good but most are not).
Do come out for Sundays shoot and enjoy the day and shoot what you are comfortable with. Enjoy
Just my opinion and thoughts


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

3D is not hunting practice, most if the guys I see shooting have no business trying to shoot any animal past 20 yards but yet we shoot out to 50. Rangefinder or not I still see people miss marked targets. 
3D is a game of two skills, no guessing involved.

I have never shot at a deer with a 30 inch stab or scope. Play the game an don't try to change it to make up for lack practice or skill. There is already lots of marked archery events that those who have accuracy talent can showcase their craft. 

Yes I am pissy today!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Great. Now I have to stop reading this thread so I don't get upset at all the *****ing that is going to take place.

I'm 100% with Bowbandit on this. You can use range finders all you want.......just don't call it 3D archery and not expect people to be pissy about it.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Doupe, makes me a bit emotional that someone understands where I am coming from on this


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

lol boys boys. Come now, no one is bashing judgeing yardage as a skill. 3d is a game its own, known distance or not. I like known distance because one, the best SHOOTER wins and two, i can shoot big tourneys in january down south without haveing to be handicapped for not judgeing targets in a while. Unfortunately for some of you, Known distance IS the future. Known classes are the fastest growing amateur classes going. Alot of old school guys are not known distance fans because they have worked so much and in many cases beaten alot of shooters by being better at yardage, and thats fine unknown IS NOT going anywhere either.
YOU STILL HAVE TO HIT IT. Now i speak with reference to the ASA game as well, where the game is risk and reward. low and high 12's and speed limits. Total different game, its not easy aiming when you know an inch low is 8 and 2 inches low is 5! Up here and in the IBO world on the other hand is aim for the middle end of story, no strategy just aim at the middle, which i will say lends itself better to unknown distance shooting. My advice is try it, you may be surprised how difficult it really is when you absolutely know how far it is.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Bow bandit said:


> 3D is not hunting practice, most if the guys I see shooting have no business trying to shoot any animal past 20 yards but yet we shoot out to 50. Rangefinder or not I still see people miss marked targets.
> 3D is a game of two skills, no guessing involved.
> 
> I have never shot at a deer with a 30 inch stab or scope. Play the game an don't try to change it to make up for lack practice or skill. There is already lots of marked archery events that those who have accuracy talent can showcase their craft.
> ...


I do not think anyone is trying to change anything. Is not just a additional class.?
Sounds like bow bunny is in the stone age and does not own a range finder. joke! 
Look forward to Durham shoot this weekend


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Exactly what I said topper, FANCY 3D is a target event and is not even close to what traditional 3D was based on. Yes a better distance judger might beat a more accurate shooter but that is what made 3D different. 

The only real difference between ASA and other target events is you shoot one arrow and there is not Colour difference on the animal to aim at the X. 
I am not saying that you don't have to shoot well to win ASA but it's different, there is not near the stress level as unmarked when you are on your final shot at a major championship and you new to hit the X for the win but you also need the right number. 

I am simply stating that if marked is the future then pick another name for it because it is not 3D archery. 

In the ASA marked courses are suppose to be for training to eventually get up to open A or pro which are unmarked classes. This is why they have move out rules. 

Lots of great archers in the ASA fore sure, I shot them years ago before they moved all the shoots way down south and I like the format they use it stops a lot of the pencil whipping that goes on. But I also shot ASA when it was unmarked and now that was a real game. You did not have an upper twelve to call if the bottom one was full, there was one X ad you had to judge the animal and go for it. No aiming in the middle! Unfortunately that has gone by the wayside to draw a different type of archer.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Come shoot with bow bunny and he will show you why you wasted your money on a range finder! Or better yet put your money where your mouth is and let's wager, you with any equipment you want on the same stake as me and I will shoot fixed pins no rangefinder and we will see what skill comes out on top! Old school vs Fancy pants!  no joke!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

just so I am clear, I do believe both forms are great and if it brings out new people great, the new futuristic one needs to be called something else so real 3D does no go by the wayside. 

So, I hear by propose that the OAA call marked 3D "FANCY archery" to preserve the historical greatness of unmarked 3D! And to better promote the type of archery for those who want the easy road as the new participation medal society demands. 

All said in good fun of course:0


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do me a big favour here guys and let this thread be what it was intended to be. An informational thread regarding our annual tournament. We can start a thread after this week end where we can debate the

merits of K50 classes. I happen to have very strong views on this myself but I will wait for the proper thread to offer them. Weather looks awesome, grounds are groomed, the lunch people are in high

gear and the prizes are rolling in. 4 bows to give away and a day of fellowship. (and womanship). Does it get any better than this. See you all Sunday.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Done and done.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Jason you making the drive down would like to see you out there


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

My plan is to be there.

Someone has to give that Bowbandit a run for his money.......

....it won't be me.....but I want to be there to see it!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sure hope the North Bay crew are coming.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Damn birds ruin everything, I am trying to add some spice here! Making it more exciting for the spectators! 

If Jason comes down make him shoot with me, he likes it ) Todd Orton likes it even more!

Yes everyone should go, one of the best run courses around and lots of great prizes every year.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

You should have a good time the guys at Durham are top notch! anytime you put enough personalities in a room with the words competition in front of them something is bound to come up. Mostly just goofing around on here today anyone who knows me did not take the bait )


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

In the spirit of the sport, I will accept your challenge bunny man, and aim to hand you your hat with a 285fps ASA rig. lol. I play your game this weekend, you pick an event and play mine. fair enough?

Unfortunately your views are still slightly flawed, known distance classes go all the way up to K50 which is paid by many manufacturers as a pro class for contingency, not bow manufacturers currently, but beleive you me with names like Scott Starnes, dan jasa, Logan Wilde and chris perkins making the effort in K50 now you will soon see that class renamed Known Pro. As for stress level, now this is just me talking and im just a white man BUT I actually find it MORE intimidating knowing how far the target is. I then have to try and hit EVERY 12 on the course to run with the top guys in any class, Open C(known 40), K45 even open b is known on saturday, every single arrow is the same stress as the next and last. Thats why I do it though.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I did not challenge you Topper but ok! You come play unmarked and we will see who's eating hats. Then I will go shoot marked with you, hope your hungry. 

You just proved my point again though, all the name you listed are Great target archers but they would get their buts handed to them on the unmarked pro range! Actually the unmarked pros shot higher scores than the marked pros on the same range at the last ASA. 

Sorry perigrine blame Topper!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Back on topic, Durham archers rocks!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Back on topic, Durham archers rocks!


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Well any bets? Young buck fancy guy or old weathered pin guy? Does anyone know how to make a cake shaped like a hat!

We might as well have some fun with the challenge. 

BTW I hate losing !


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Bow bandit said:


> Well any bets? Young buck fancy guy or old weathered pin guy? Does anyone know how to make a cake shaped like a hat!
> 
> We might as well have some fun with the challenge.
> 
> BTW I hate losing !


This thread got interesting!!!

My money is on Blake (AKA Bow Bunny)


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah Blakester. Someone knew just what to say to rattle your cage and you took the bait big time. I plan on being at Durham this weekend but not sure if I will have the pleasure of shooting with you. If the North Bay gang takes me up on the Durham invite we may have a full stake, but if there are some no shows I will gladly shoot with you as I am fairly conditioned to your nattering and have listend to you for many years and it has always been entertaining. I did have the pleasure of shooting with your cohort Mr. McQuaker at Islington at couple of weeks ago and thoroughly enjoyed the day. I see from last weeks IBO results that we may need to brush up on this 3 D thing if your going to succeed at this Shooter of the Year goal so I would love to hear you think out loud for 40 targets. It always helps me learn a thing or two. 

See you all Sunday and lets hope the weather stays as predicted.

Mr Doupe, I am looking forward to shooting with you and make sure the rest of that gang is in close tow.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Everything is going as planned Mr Orton! Your right I needed some motivation to go practice and someone took the bait. As for the ibo what do you mean? the IBO went perfectly our team moved into first place and our whole team is peer grouped for Ohio a very hard thing to do. You missed some crazy good shooting. 

Don't worry you won't need to be in my group to hear me, I will be plenty loud from the stake beside you


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

You do need motivation to shoot your best and someone stirring the pot is usually the ticket so I am going to help you out down south. What about IBO ? You recruited the 3 time World MBR Champion and an ex semi _ pro for your team so god yes you should be doing well in the team category. Now you and Mr. Xtermin8er are no slouch but lets be honest, at heart you are an individual achiever. You hate to lose, love a challenge and absolutely thrive on pressure to shoot your best. Now, that being said, in the individual category as you are, 14th out of 50 and 21 points out of first at the 1st Leg and then 10th out of 42 and 15 points out of first at the 2 nd leg is not what you are capable of. Com'n Blakester, pull up your socks and kick some ass down south like we all know you are capable of doing. I want you to stick to your word as you once told me many years ago. Once you win the World Title you are going fishing. LOL !!! Now that is the kick in the ......SS !!that you need old friend See ya Sunday and concentrate.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

I think this whole sport needs more personalities like this. Help me wake up a 12 year sleeping bear bunny bandit. I need the motivation too! (Hopefully you all realize none of this is malicious, just in good gamesmanship) 
Sooner or later the old lion has to fall!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ah younger is not always better.. right boys sometimes you just get better with age...lol not in my case...lol sunday will be a hoot...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Moosetalker said:


> You do need motivation to shoot your best and someone stirring the pot is usually the ticket so I am going to help you out down south. What about IBO ? You recruited the 3 time World MBR Champion and an ex semi _ pro for your team so god yes you should be doing well in the team category. Now you and Mr. Xtermin8er are no slouch but lets be honest, at heart you are an individual achiever. You hate to lose, love a challenge and absolutely thrive on pressure to shoot your best. Now, that being said, in the individual category as you are, 14th out of 50 and 21 points out of first at the 1st Leg and then 10th out of 42 and 15 points out of first at the 2 nd leg is not what you are capable of. Com'n Blakester, pull up your socks and kick some ass down south like we all know you are capable of doing. I want you to stick to your word as you once told me many years ago. Once you win the World Title you are going fishing. LOL !!! Now that is the kick in the ......SS !!that you need old friend See ya Sunday and
> 
> But those are just numbers, I have won a shoot this year down south and made the peer groups, all good things. That being said I have shot very well down south some are just putting up great numbers. I think you might notice a shift in the standings after Ohio as many of these guys will be peered and watched. Pretty amazing that out team has had to fight for the lead, 3 teams separated by 4 points total after 2 shoots is crazy and almost impossible if you see who is on our team. Did you notice the guy who won Bedford and beat me by 20 points finished 3 points behind me at this shoot, the pressure and course layout at these shoots is crazy shoot a five and you move down five spots in a hurry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I have it from a reliable source that Topper ran out the door to go practice right after the challenge was placed. The fear of loosing to the old guy has already set in. I have already won


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Todd is my internet stalker!


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

How easily you fall prey to the internet. I am NEVER not practiseing .


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

My devious old mind is plotting to come up with something to make this challenge just a little bit spicier.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Like potato sack races?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Really I just want to go to a good shoot for some quality practice. If you guys don't beat a 40 year old guy with slider sights vs my fixed pins something is really wrong plus Todd pointed out that I suck this year so you better hope you win topper! You only get one chance at this. Pressure can really mix things up though, it will probably be over in the first 20 targets for one of us  does anyone else want to join in the fun?


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

This will be just my second 3D tourney and first with multi-pin sight with no glass (and a new bow). I will not score well, so I will no doubt make you feel better about whatever you shoot. How's that for a resume?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

shiftydog said:


> This will be just my second 3D tourney and first with multi-pin sight with no glass (and a new bow). I will not score well, so I will no doubt make you feel better about whatever you shoot. How's that for a resume?


You will love it, they have a great course. It feels good just to motivated to shoot, the golf clubs are getting more use than the bow these days.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

peregrine82 said:


> My devious old mind is plotting to come up with something to make this challenge just a little bit spicier.


Jalepenos for the burgers will work lol
I know how your mind works you devious one : this could be interesting


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I got it! topper has to shoot my bow for the tournament and I will shoot his


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Golf anyone?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Does anyone know a good coach I can go see before Sunday? This is serious stuff!


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Bow bandit said:


> Does anyone know a good coach I can go see before Sunday?


Prayer?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I wish I had shot some 3D before, maybe then I would have a chance.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Bring the clubs anyways Blake, the south course is narrow and very long.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

And this will be my first with a target rig after many-many quite successful shoots with my hunting bow. We're gonna make a nice team.



shiftydog said:


> This will be just my second 3D tourney and first with multi-pin sight with no glass (and a new bow). I will not score well, so I will no doubt make you feel better about whatever you shoot. How's that for a resume?


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

oktalotl said:


> And this will be my first with a target rig after many-many quite successful shoots with my hunting bow. We're gonna make a nice team.


I used my Maitland Zeus last time. It performed better than I did, but the small scope/peep made some targets tough to see if they were in shadows. I'm looking forward to breaking out the new Atgens Judgement.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Just wanted to write to say how much I enjoyed the Durham 3D shoot on Sunday. Had an awesome time and was grouped with some great guys. The course was a challenge for sure and the people running it made sure everything was as smooth as could be. Targets were all in fantastic shape. Awesome prize table, too. Thanks to all who organized this. Can't wait to try my hand at 3D again soon.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Gutted I couldn't make this one but I will be there in August.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Old weather 3D guy won the bet! BTW


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Turns out the bow bunny's got claws. Wasnt over after 20 but sure started to slip away after 22 lol. Well done man. When's the next one cuz i'll be gunnin for a rematch! P&P perhaps? I think i got just the bow to do it too


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Great shooting with you Eric , you held your own pretty we'll for a young buck. I will be better prepared for P&P ) good luck down south this weekend.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

yes pand p shoot down just might have people a little scared lol lol lol lol lol lol .....


----------

